# Velcro dying on Shimano shoes. Which brand hook & loop for replacement?



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

My Velcro is not functioning optimally on my Shimano bike shoes and was wondering which brand hook & loop works best with the existing hook & loop on the shoes? The fuzzy part of hook and loop is the part that deteriorates, so I'm guessing that's called the loop. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Whenever I use it I use the Velcro brand.

The stuff with the red lettered backing is the normal stuff I think and the blue lettered backing is the commercial rated stuff. I recommend the blue letter backing stuff, tough as hell.

Just checked their site... they have tons of stuff, wow.

They also have this video...






Maybe the outdoor variety.

I think I'm done here.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the information and the entertainment!


----------

